# Making Of The Bull!



## Bevo (Jul 12, 2012)

So I will be keeping a log for my upcoming cycle. I will be running 500 mg of Test C for 12 weeks. Pinning every monday and thursday. Will also be running 50 mg of anavar every day, for the first 4 weeks and the last 4 weeks. 
PCT- Nolva 40/40/20/20
       Clomid  50/50/25/25
Will have aromasin on hand for any sides. 12.5 mg eod depending on what I feel

5'10 206lbs 14-15% Bf

Goal-drop body fat, lean out.

Let it begin


----------



## Bevo (Jul 13, 2012)

Also was planning on taking anavar every 12 hrs but after a recent post by getsome advising on taking anavar an hour and a half before working out i am kind of not sure what would be the best any recommendations would help and any critiques on the cycle or suggestions are also encouraged.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

I take my orals about two hours before training...has worked so far


----------



## grind4it (Jul 13, 2012)

I've done var both ways. Personally I prefer all in one shot 1 hour before workout.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 13, 2012)

Var ill do all in one shot a few hours before workout, dbol ill do some before workout, the other half before bed.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sweet sounds good then before a workout it is


----------



## Bevo (Jul 13, 2012)

Popped two before my back workout....and OMG i went crazy in the gym throwing weights and stuff....yea right...it was a normal workout obviously wasn't looking forward to much. Only difference is the placebo effect of knowing you are taking something.

*Back*
Barbell rows- 95x24 145x16 195x10 95x20
HammerStrength seated row- 45x20 90x15 135x12
Lat Pulldown-95x20 135x 15 175x10
Straight arm pulldown-135x15x4
15 minutes of interval training on the stair master.
Usually begin with deadlifts but i tweaked my back last week so I'm just taking it easy this week.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 14, 2012)

Did my first pin today in my shoulders. Went pretty smooth. Decided to go with a tuesday friday schedule instead. Tomorrow will be hitting chest.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are some before pics so I can monitor my progress.


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool looking forward to seeing your progress Bro.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 14, 2012)

*Day 2-Chest*

DB Bench Press- 25x25 40x20 55x16 70x12 85x10
Machine Flyes- 60x20 120x15 190x10 dropset to 60 lbs to fatigue
Hammer Strength Decline 45x15x2 90x8
BB Bench Press-135x10x3

Every movement is slow and controlled 1 second pause at top and bottom. By the time i hit bench press my chest was done.

Have some PIP in my shoulder probably cause i popped it's cherry yesterday looking forward to the next few weeks


----------



## Bevo (Jul 16, 2012)

*Day 3-Shoulders*
DB Shoulder Press-25x25 40x18 55x14 60x10 60x10
Front raise sitting-15x20 25x15 35x10
Rear delt machine flys-40x18 70x14 100x10, dropset till fatigue
BB Shoulder press-95x12 115x8 135x6
15 min of interval training on stair master

So today i actually think i felt a little bit of the anavar kicking in. I had a really good pump going through my shoulder workout but what really solidified it was the quad pump i received during the stair master. 

For those of you who have taken anavar what exactly do you all feel.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Day 5-Legs*
Leg extensions-105x20 130x15 145x12 190x10
lunges-50lbsx10x4
leg press-90x15x2 180x15x2
Warmed up with stair master 15 min

Trying to kick start legs once more so I'm taking it easy. Also did my second pin today went pretty smooth. Not sure if the anavar has kicked in or not but gym sessions are pretty good so far.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 11, 2012)

fell off the face of the earth for a bit haha but still eating and going to the gym and continuing my cycle lol just wanted to let yall know im still alive....dont know if anyone cares but its cool haha.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2012)

Well where is the update Bro?  any gains to report?


----------



## Bevo (Aug 11, 2012)

Ill try to post some pics tomorrow. Im losing fat for sure. retaining some water tho might need to start my ai im not sure tho. Also the pumps really hurt its fucking ridiculous. But cool at the same time


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Ill try to post some pics tomorrow. Im losing fat for sure. retaining some water tho might need to start my ai im not sure tho. Also the pumps really hurt its fucking ridiculous. But cool at the same time



Cool, will be looking forward to seeing some progress.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like it's going good. Keep us updated


----------



## Bevo (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are some pics from a couple days ago the two in gym are after a workout and the other is before the workout.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 22, 2012)

Must be a Texas boy?


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good bro keep up the good work.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 22, 2012)

creekrat said:


> Must be a Texas boy?


 Born and raised haha


----------



## Bevo (Aug 22, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Looking good bro keep up the good work.



Thanks bro im going on my fifth week this week


----------



## creekrat (Aug 22, 2012)

I grew up in Victoria.  Where are you at bro?


----------



## Bevo (Aug 22, 2012)

originally from el paso but going to school in austin


----------



## Bevo (Sep 14, 2012)

school has been hectic as fuck! but im still pushing. Havent weighed myself but i feel leaner. Strength and stamina has increased hopefully i can get some pics up later on tonight.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 14, 2012)

keep up the hard work and make sure the diet is in check and this will be a great cycle!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 10, 2013)

im back school fucked me up i didnt even have time to wipe my ass. Sorry i didnt keep up with the log. Cycle went ok my diet went to shit towards the end im not planning on going on anything till perhaps the summer im just gonna stock up. All natty from here till the summer imma post some pics soon.


----------

